# Tried CM7 on my mesmerize, speakerphone echo made me go back to stock.



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping that y'all can save me some trial and error and/or hours of reading ROM specific threads... I have a USCC Mesmerize, got CM7 working (after a few missteps and figuring out how to odin back to stock) but the speakerphone echo was a dealbreaker. Not sure if it would've worked with a different kernel or radio or some other tweak. I've done a bunch of reading and it sounds like a TW based ROM would be the most stable and am gonna try out TSM Ressurection this weekend. Am I on the right track? Stability and functionality are more important to me than performance or bells 'n whistles. Any other recommendations for a ROM and/or kernel and/or radio that would be super stable on my mez and not have that dang speakerphone echo?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

As far as tw roms go.. My personal favorite is awesome sauce. I think 10.5 with the KGB fa16 for eh09 kernel was the best I got it to run.

I have been on aokp ics for quite sometime now, and am currently on Steve's glitched up build 34 and it is running perfectly

Sent from my AOKP'd Mes


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

follow these steps for getting rid of the echo
flash the glitch kernel in recovery
then using terminal emulator type "su" hit enter
then type "callboost enable"

enter these numbers in order...(you must hit enter after each number)
3,3,1,3,19,10,29,18

this works for GB cm7 or ICS cm9 when using the glitch kernel.


----------



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

So... I decided to give AS a shot first. Been running 10.5 with the default kernel (I believe it's leankernel?) for a couple days now. Seems nice and stable, and pretty responsive. Only gripe is battery life, I'm getting ~12hrs on standby. Should I load the KGB kernel and see if it's better, or are there some tweaks I should make. I've read references to editing build.prop and/or setting up a CPU governer, but I'm not sure what's applicable to 10.5.Can't seem to find concise documentation for modcentral usage, either, so not sure if there's any tweaks I can/should make there...

At this point I've put so many hours into messing with my phone that it would be more economical to just buy a new one. Opportunity cost and all that... I may give that glitched aokp 34 a shot though, does it have decent bettery life or does it need a bunch of tweaking, too?


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I ran awesome sauce for a while and loved it way more than stock, but it quickly fell to the wayside for cm7 with the glitch kernal. But the glitched AOKP builds blow those away for speed and battery life for me. I'm a heavy user though, but many say the stand by time is awesome on that from. They have milestone 5 out now, and once you get on the glitched AOKP build you really don't have to tweak anything, although there is so much to customize that you may find yourself playing with it a lot.
I say give it a try


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

troyzero said:


> I ran awesome sauce for a while and loved it way more than stock, but it quickly fell to the wayside for cm7 with the glitch kernal. But the glitched AOKP builds blow those away for speed and battery life for me. I'm a heavy user though, but many say the stand by time is awesome on that from. They have milestone 5 out now, and once you get on the glitched AOKP build you really don't have to tweak anything, although there is so much to customize that you may find yourself playing with it a lot.
> I say give it a try


+1 what he said. Also here is a screen shot of battery life with moderate to heavy use. AOKP M5 w/IcyGlitch kernel(included with the rom).


----------



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

hesh.monster said:


> +1 what he said. Also here is a screen shot of battery life with moderate to heavy use. AOKP M5 w/IcyGlitch kernel(included with the rom).
> View attachment 23885


ho lee sheet! 2+ days?!? izzat w/ the the stock battery?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Crap sorry, I forget that I have the extended battery...I can still pull about 12-15 hours same use on the stock battery though. 
On a side note I actually like the extended from Samsung. It gives you something to hang on to and the extra up time is way worth it. Only down side is not being able to use a case but I don't use one or a screen protector and mine is 2 1/2 years old and is spotless...FWIW lol


----------

